# Beauty dish question...



## ewick (Oct 10, 2012)

The beauty dish is made for nice young soft skin, right? or can it be used for all around portraiture? I mean is it better to light up a face regardless of texture than a soft box or an umbrella outdoors? looking to invest in a beauty dish for my alien bees instead of a octagon soft box. any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## JClishe (Oct 11, 2012)

I use mine for all around portaiture outdoors mainly because they're much more portable than a softbox and more controllable than an umbrella.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 11, 2012)

Here are the differences summed up

Strobist: Gear Basics: Choosing and Using Soft Light Modifiers


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2012)

It's really not a very good tool for "all around portraiture", since is has such steep fall-off at the edges of its beam. For a group shot for example, it's a terrible choice---since it has a hot center and very weak edges. SO, as an "all-around" light modifier, it's not good. A beauty dish is more of a tool for single-person work than for all-around use.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 11, 2012)

Yup, bad for groups but usually nice for couples or single portraits.

What I like about a beauty dish, is the solid structure and thus the durability.  When on a wedding shoot, there is usually a lot of running to the car, chucking the gear in, and speeding off to the next location.  With a hard dish, rather than a soft (squishy) box, you don't have to be as delicate.  Not to mention bumping into things while going from place to place, or falling over etc.  

I don't have one myself, yet, but I will.


----------



## ewick (Oct 12, 2012)

Derrel said:


> It's really not a very good tool for "all around portraiture", since is has such steep fall-off at the edges of its beam. For a group shot for example, it's a terrible choice---since it has a hot center and very weak edges. SO, as an "all-around" light modifier, it's not good. A beauty dish is more of a tool for single-person work than for all-around use.




Good point Derrel, I should have detailed the post. In my head I was think about the beauty dish for single subject lighting. After reading the post I think a beauty dish will be a good investment for my alien bees and my new mini vagabond.


----------



## ghache (Oct 12, 2012)

i use my dish everywhere....its the weapon of choice for single person to a group of 4..


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 12, 2012)

ghache said:


> i use my dish everywhere....its the weapon of choice for single person to a group of 4..



Guessing here LoL.....Either a HUGE dish, or backed up resulting in harsh light for a group of 4? Or are you bouncing the light of the wall with it =)


----------



## PhotoWhoa (Oct 12, 2012)

Did anyone point out that photographers who like extremely round catchlights in their subjects eyes generally go for the beauty dish?

Octobox would be a close 2nd for this.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 12, 2012)

PhotoWhoa said:


> Did anyone point out that photographers who like *extremely round catchlights* in their subjects eyes generally go for the beauty dish?
> 
> Octobox would be a close 2nd for this.




+1, I use both an octabox and dish, I like the rounded.


----------



## ghache (Oct 12, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > i use my dish everywhere....its the weapon of choice for single person to a group of 4..
> ...



Usually use it oudoor for a bit a fill, no hash light if well balanced. bad guess.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 12, 2012)

ghache said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...



ohhh my bad indeed, apologies


----------



## ghache (Oct 12, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > 2WheelPhoto said:
> ...



haha :hug::


----------

